# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أنا والأنا المضادة!_!

## منال بنت سامي عيسى

الشكوى والشكوى المضادة،
والفرحة والمديح المضاد...
باختصار شديد: أنا والأنا المضادة!_!
الأول: رأسي يؤلمني من أ...
وبلا وعي أو مقدمات يقاطعه الثاني: لم أستطع النوم ليلة أمس، وكان بي وجع في ظهري، ذهبت إلى طبيب قال عندي غضروف، وأعطاني قائمة طويلة كلها أدوية مرتفعة الثمن وقد....
الأول: ------------
.
.
الأولى: بفضل الله سعيدة جدا لا أكاد أصدق، أتممت حفظ الجزء الأول اليوم، معلمتي فرحت بي جدا ق....
الثانية: هل رأيت لوحة الشرف المعلقة في المسجد؟ علقوها لي لما أنهيت خمسة أجزاء في شهر واحد رغم أني كنت رفضت الأمر؛ فكله لله ولا نريد من وراء عملنا رياء ولا سمعة....
الأولى: ------------
.
.
لماذا نحن مقتنعون بأننا لابد وأن نكون محورا لكل حوار!
في الهم يعلو همي كل هم
وفي الحزن يعلو حزني كل حزن
لا يستحق المديح أحد أول مني
وفي كل موطن شريف أنا الأشرف
وهكذا ديدني يا ناس (شوفوني)... نعم انظروا هنا لا تلتفتوا لأحد سواي!!!

جميل أن نترفع عن شهوة تسول المديح والعطف، ولو بثثنا بعض ما بنا وعندنا باعتدال كبشر فلا أعتقد أن أحدا يحجر علينا هذا الحق، لكن أن نتعمد ذكر كل شيء عنا في كل موطن ومناسبة،
 ثم نحن نرفض للناس هذا الحق فهذا -من وجهة نظري- سيء للغاية، ويصد الناس عن قربك فلا تفعل:-|
إذا أتاك فرحا فزده فرحا، وإن أتاك مهموما فأره شعورك أو اهتمامك بأمره وأعنه على الخلاص من همه... على الأقل استمع إليه ولا تقطع عليه حديثه.

وهكذا كن صبورا على هواك ولا تستجب لكل ما يأمرك به.
وفقنا الله وإياكم لمكارم الأخلاق والشيم().

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> وهكذا كن صبورا على هواك ولا تستجب لكل ما يأمرك به.
> وفقنا الله وإياكم لمكارم الأخلاق والشيم.


آمين

----------

